# PVC fitting for 275 gal water tote



## barbless (Jul 27, 2004)

Last weekend I bought one of those 275 gal white water totes you see everywhere. I'm gonna use it for rain water collection. It has a threaded pipe coming out the bottom. I need to find a threaded female coupling that screws to the end of the pipe that I can reduce it down to fit a 3/4 in hose bib. Problem is the pipe size is odd, a little over 2 in but less than 2 1/2. Does anyone know what the pipe size is and where in San Antonio I can get a coupling to fit it? thanks


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

I used a rubber reducing coupling and two hose clamps on mine


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

Should be a 2 inch pvc collar, that is what I had on mine reduced down to 3/4 for a hose bib.


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

I would look at what Mont is explaining. I have 4 of them and there is at least 3 different fittings between them...they are not all the same.


----------



## Game-Over (Jun 9, 2010)

I built one last week. I don't have it on me but I looked at survivalist and habitat management forums to find the info that I needed, just google "tote tank fittings". Don't forget that you are looking at inside diameter here. 
http://www.qdma.com/forums/archive/index.php/t-50293.html
2' POLY THREADED PIPE COUPLING
2" X 3/4" POLY REDUCING BUSHING
3/4" MIP X MALE HOSE FITTING


----------



## barbless (Jul 27, 2004)

I think the sizes do vary. I have another one I bought last year that i use as a wildlife watering station. It came with the fittings to reduce down to 3/4". That pipe size may be 2". The rubber reducing coupling may be my only option. I've called a few plumbing supply places and they don't know what i'm talking about.


----------



## cadjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

I set a few of these up for my parents (tanks had 2" male NPT thread on the outlet) and just happened to have a Spears PVC fitting book sitting on my desk so here is what I used: 

(1) female adapter (2" female NPT x 2" socket, sch40 PVC, Spears p/n 435-020)
(1) reducer bushing (2" spigot x 3/4" female NPT, sch40 PVC, Spears p/n 438-248). 

Glue the reducer bushing into the female adapter, screw female adapter to tank, and screw a 3/4" male NPT water hose bib into the reducer busing. Other route would be a 2 x 3/4 reducing Fernco coupling or similar like Mont noted. Home Depot, a plumbing supply place, or Tractor Supply should have this stuff.


----------



## Game-Over (Jun 9, 2010)

Tell them you are looking for a Fernco rubber reducer.


----------



## uncle dave (Jul 27, 2008)

I driiled the cap thats on it and drilled and tapped it for a male 3/4 fitting.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

This is what I used. They come in all kinds of different sizes. I didn't even have to use duct tape


----------



## barbless (Jul 27, 2004)

Great! Thanks for all the help. I'm sure I'll find a use for bailing wire before it's all over.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

if you take the thing over to a TSC store , you can find some nifty adapters in the ag sprayer section and put a ball dump valve on it as well


----------



## CIRCLE C (May 6, 2009)

If you have a 2" male npt fitting at the bottom, as most seem to. You can achieve your goal, with 2 fittings.

Buy a 2" x 3/4" Threaded Reducing Coupling, and a 3/4" male npt faucet/hose bib

That way you only have two threads to worry about sealing too.


----------



## barbless (Jul 27, 2004)

CircleC, that's the problem, it's not 2" but slightly larger, will not fit a standard size coupling.


----------



## MikeS2942 (Mar 5, 2010)

I think I used a 2" reducer to reduce the inlet down to 3/4" then installed a male adapter. I used all pvc to make this happen.


----------



## CentexPW (Jun 22, 2004)

Mine had that weird off size 2"+ mpt. But the inside was a 1.5" fire hose adapter. So I went from 1.5" fire hose to 2" to reducer to 3/4" hose bib. Cost way too much. 

Mont seems to have the quickest cheapest simplest fix.


----------



## Dick Hanks (Aug 16, 2007)

Is there any way to find out who the the mfg is, and how they intended to have it emptied? What was originally in it and how was it emptied by the original user? I'll bet it wasn't intended to be, or actually done, with a rubber reducer.

I have 2 of these and both took fittings that I could buy at a big box store. All plastic and under $6 per tote.


----------



## Chuck (May 21, 2004)

Most are metric threads....there are thousands of those coming in from overseas into the port of Houston every week full of various chemicals. Texas Drum Parts in Houston has the adaptors but they are expensive. I buy multi truckloads of reconditioned totes every week for my business and the variation between them seems to be endless. For simple water connections, Mont's is the cheapest and easiest if you are just going to use it for water. You can coat the existing threads with silicone sealer before you put the rubber adaptor on and tighten down the clamp.


----------



## berto (Oct 14, 2004)

I have a couple IBC totes here that use a buttress fitting on the end.


----------



## barbless (Jul 27, 2004)

I wanted to post up what I finally ended up doing. I took Mont's advice and the 2" flexible coupler is the way to go; fits perfectly.


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

*Easy*

If its still in your truck/or trailer go to your fav plumbing supply have them walk out and see what you need...cva34


----------



## berto (Oct 14, 2004)

cva34 said:


> If its still in your truck/or trailer go to your fav plumbing supply have them walk out and see what you need...cva34


Not all places carry that fitting. Best way is the way he did it.


----------



## bassguitarman (Nov 29, 2005)

Just curious - has anyone used these tanks over a period of several years? I tried one and found that when exposed to the sun over a long period (4 years) the plastic deteriorated to the point where I could stick my finger through one of the sides.


----------



## barbless (Jul 27, 2004)

I have another tote I use as a water station. I plan to do the same with the rainwater catch system tote - build a box around it to shield the plastic and inhibit algae growth.


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

bassguitarman said:


> Just curious - has anyone used these tanks over a period of several years? I tried one and found that when exposed to the sun over a long period (4 years) the plastic deteriorated to the point where I could stick my finger through one of the sides.


 Good point and ??? .I been wondering same.Maybe the sides and roof will eliminate .Another posibility is paint it with latex house paint.They say it will triple the life of regular white PVC exposed to sunlight.Worth a thought...cva34


----------



## mas360 (Nov 21, 2006)

barbless said:


> I have another tote I use as a water station. I plan to do the same with the rainwater catch system tote - build a box around it to shield the plastic and inhibit algae growth.


How do you collect rain water with that container?


----------



## barbless (Jul 27, 2004)

mas360, I don't collect water at the water station. I have to fill up some drums in my truck and pump water into the tote which is in the pasture.


----------



## SpeckReds (Sep 10, 2005)

Where do you buy these tanks and how much are they? Thanks.


----------



## barbless (Jul 27, 2004)

Craigs list is your friend


----------

